# Carry preference



## 45man

Hello
I would like to know what every one prefers to carry.

Cal, style of weapon 1911 or something like glock and why?


----------



## mikej997

I picked other because my current primary carry gun is a Kahr PM9. It is smaller than any you listed which is mainly why I chose it. It also has been absolutely reliable and accurate to shoot.

Someday, a Springfield XD subcompact is on my list. I will probably get it in .40 as I already have a 5" XD .40 but I feel it is just too big for me to carry.


----------



## Todd

Other. 9mm Sig P229 SAS Gen 2. 9mm is more than adequate for defense IMO and won't break the bank to shoot. Sig because it fits my hand and I shoot it well. Plus, it's a SIG!


----------



## deputy125

smith revolvers loaded with 38/158 gr SWCHP.....

just what i like and trust........not to start a revolver vs. semi debate.


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

Hello All...

Glock 26 (9mm) w/HydraShock Rounds
Extra Magazines
Kershaw Tactical Folder Knife

Oh Yes, and a "Jack Russell Terrier"

Stay Safe, Train Safe

Dan - TripleTapWarrior


----------



## VAMarine

Voted other

Generally a 5" 1911, Colt Mustang +II or S&W J-Frame.


----------



## gunnersmith

EDC S/A Champion Loaded SS, loaded with 230 grain JHP, or Mitchell Gold Series 95 with 230 grain JHP, or if I know I'm going into deep trouble my Kimber BP Ten II Pro Carry Hi cap loaded with 185 grain JHP.


----------



## DJ Niner

One of several Glock 9mms. Flawless reliability, minimal muzzle flip due to the low bore axis, same trigger action for every shot, light weight, accurate, easy to repair, excellent parts availability, nearly rustproof, great long-term durability, large mag capacity, not "too pretty to carry", etc., etc., etc. 

Perfection? No. But closer to it than anything else I've found.


.


----------



## jessemachone

glock 26 with a finger extension on the mag. it is a tool. it is reliable. my favorite piece is my 1911 trp operator from springfield but it's too nice a piece to carry every day and get beat up.


----------



## Sniper21

Taurus 9mm pt111 pro


----------



## Growler67

9mm, semi-auto, SiG Sauer P228. I am the MOST proficient with it and can place my shots.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I had to vote "other," because I could not specify two choices together.
Although I always carry a .45 pocket pistol, I prefer a shortie 1911 for "serious social occasions."


----------



## Bisley

If I can wear a cover garment, I usually prefer my Springfield Loaded Champion, because I like 230 grain .45 ACP for self defense, and the 4" 1911 style is the best compromise (for me) for comfort, concealment and 'shootability.' However, if I really did expect trouble, and couldn't run away, I would want my XD45, because of the 14 shot capability and its perfect record of dependability.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

I need to find the "perfect" holster for my glock 27. I know some guys feel comfortable carrying that and even much larger guns, but not me. I'll probably just stick w/ my LCP, or my smith 432pd.


----------



## falchunt

I just carry my beretta px4 9mm. 17+1 IWB in a tuckable holster.


----------



## mike#9

You will probably get more clear responses through these posts then you will through having the poll. The poll does not have near the detail or options that would satisfy the individuals on this board in regards to what they carry.

I carry.....for the most part.....a Kahr E9. Small, compact, fantastic grip, 9mm, accurate, steel gun wchich makes for good balance and limited recoil for a small gun. The gun is all metal and noticeably heavier than the P and PM line....but still more than light enough to carry due to its size.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Had to vote other..I usually have a Para LTC on me..Do right now..But I also have a Sig 229 in .40 that is a great weapon. And I like carrying that too. I'm a 1911 guy first but there is no denying the Sig greatness.


----------



## dosborn

Normal EDC is my G27 full of Golden Sabers in a Crossbreed holster. If I will be outside (wearing a coat) I will carry OWB with my Sig P250C .45 or more recently, my Springfield 1911.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

When there are more "Other" responses than any other kind, the poll was badly designed.
There were too few options from which to choose.


----------



## 45man

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When there are more "Other" responses than any other kind, the poll was badly designed.
> There were too few options from which to choose.


One reason I didn't put more choices is because it seems the ones I listed are for the most part, when touring other forums those are the most popular.
Secondly there are just so many different kinds of guns it would be impossible to list them all.
And third I thought the other would give everyone the chance to talk about their fav. carry weapon.:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1

A better design would allow respondents to choose more than one response, for instance (in my case) both "1911" and "Other."
The same discussion could still be sparked, of course.


----------



## recoilguy

I carry one of two pistols 95% of the time. A Kahr 9mm in a jndtactical comfort carry IWB holster or a CZ P-01 in a high noon IWB holster. I carry the Kahr almost all the time, sometimes I am moved will switch and carry my CZ. 

RCG


----------



## WVleo

I started out years ago CCW with a Ruger K89 with aftermarket magazines loaded with 19 147gr. Black Talons in a small of back carry. Back then I was Young and dumb and full of........never mind. I have since aged ( I would say gracefully, others disagree...) and reliablity tho still #1 has been sought but comfort and weight are the weapon's benefits to Me today. Thats why I carry a Kahr PM9 for My style of CCW in a Comp-Tac C-tac holster...WVleo


----------



## dondavis3

I answered "other".

I carry my Kimber sometimes, or my XDm, or my Beretta or my S&W. 

But more and more I'm carrying my Ruger LCP.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

Voted for other.

I carry a Beretta Cougar L in a Galco Yaqui holster.


----------



## gunsite

I have a 1911 from 40 years ago, but switch to carrying a Glock 19 about 15-20 ago, and now carry a Glock 29 or 36


----------



## Drjordan

98% of the time, I wear my Glock 26 in a Galco Ankle Glove holster. I also have a Bianchi Professional IWB holster, but I usually wear it on my ankle. Hopefully my next handgun purchase will be a Ruger LCP for my pocket.


----------



## tekhead1219

Had to vote for "Other". Presently, my EDC is a CZ RAMI 9mm, and an LCP when clothing demands it. Just purchased an STI Escort .45ACP and will be using it for EDC once I get it broke in (with the LCP backup). Used to EDC the XD45C, but, sold it to fund the STI.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

M&P .40 compact
Streamlight TLR-3
medium backstrap 
extra magazine

As far as ammo I am not too picky as long as it is hollowpoints. I have some Winchester hollowpoints which really impressed me last I shot. I love the federal premium hollowpoints. Havent tried the hydroshock yet.


----------



## Hiram25

SA XD40 SC:smt1099


----------



## crash972

Glock 36


----------



## DjSaneR

Fall/Winter - Taurus PT145 Millenium. 10+1, small and .45.

Soon to be:
Spring/Summer - Ruger LCP .380.. Very concealable for the season's attire.


----------



## llorence_ohio

Smith & Wesson 45 Compact for me.


----------



## awmp

M&P full size 9mm


----------



## JBPDXOR

Stoeger Cougar 8000 9mm.:smt023


----------



## SK2344

*My favorite is.......*

Most of us have more than one favorite gun that we like to carry. I carry a G26, Walther PPS, Kel-Tec 380, Taurus TCP 380, S&W J-Frame among others. I like all my guns guns for carry but if I was restricted to only ONE CARRY GUN, it would be the Glock 26. End of storry!


----------



## Chieftain

Used to be my Springfield Professional in a Milt Sparks 

Lately I have been carrying one of my HK P30 LEMs in a RGrizzle Leather SCR (Southern Comfort Reinforced) IWB of course.

For potentially serious social intercourse and to maximize reliability, I always carry in the caliber the weapon was originally designed for. Hence, 1911's are in 45acp, HK's are in 9mm.

Go figure.

Fred

Stupid should hurt


----------

